# Timberdoodles



## Fifelaker (Mar 11, 2012)

I had to drive my youngest to Cadillac so she could catch a ride back to college. Just north of Manton I caught movement look out the window and a woodcock was flying about 10' from the window. March 11'th and doodles weird.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 12, 2012)

THAT'S Freaky!!

Ground temps down here are still running below 40, so Woody has no chance in hell of scoring any chow. Dadgum worms refuse to wear a coat, and they are too deep still.

They normally range north as the ground temps rise, following the chow supply, and don't get here untill mid to late April. Maybe you got eyeballs on a advance party scout bird.

I'll keep an eyeball peeled for Timberdoodles in the rows, as I usually get a good number nesting in the fields.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Fifelaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Strange it is. We still have quite a bit of snow in the woods. Does banquet make frozen worm dinners?


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 13, 2012)

Ground never froze in this area. We at this time have daffidills up and they will be blooming soon. the lilacs have huge leaf buds on them and I suppect by the end of the month if the weather holds we will have leaves on them.
the deer are shedding the winter coats and look like the mange has hit them they are so scruffy looking.

 Al


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 13, 2012)

More than likely one of them Predator Drones looking for subversives.


----------

